# Made a bushing for a 7/64" Reamer so I could hold in a R8 Collet



## BladesIIB (Dec 28, 2020)

This did not turn out as accurate as I had hoped, however it will work for what I need to accomplish with it.  May need to buy an ER collet or a reamer with a 1/8" shank.  Still a fun little project for the day.  Hope everyone else is getting as much shop time over the holidays!


----------



## cathead (Dec 30, 2020)

I like it!


----------



## chips&more (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry, but when using a drill bit, it will NOT guarantee anything. It will not guarantee concentricity. It will not guarantee hole size. It will not guarantee a perfectly round hole. The only thing it will do, is make some kinda hole. To better the accuracy of your bushing, you need to turn the outside and bore the inside/hole in one chucked operation. Good luck…Dave


----------



## BladesIIB (Dec 30, 2020)

chips&more said:


> Sorry, but when using a drill bit, it will NOT guarantee anything. It will not guarantee concentricity. It will not guarantee hole size. It will not guarantee a perfectly round hole. The only thing it will do, is make some kinda hole. To better the accuracy of your bushing, you need to turn the outside and bore the inside/hole in one chucked operation. Good luck…Dave


You are correct. I did use the reamer to finish the hole more accurately than just a drill bit. Unfortunately it is to small for me to bore so I was still at the mercy of the run out of the chuck used to hold the reamer. They were completed in the same operation. Maybe a floating reamer holder would have done better or maybe would just follow the drilled hole the same?  Thanks for adding your insight.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 31, 2020)

In most respects, a reamer does not cut its own path. It follows a path. A floating holder will not really help. The hole to be reamed must be true to being with. Sounds like you need to get/make some small boring bars. Or try a jobber 135° split point drill bit for better hole making!!! Good Luck…Dave


----------

